# Bottle stopper shapes?



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I've never done a bottle stopper before and really have no idea what shapes look nice, so I did this just goofing around with a piece of 2x4. Any suggestions for shapes? What finish do people use? For pens I mostly use a CA finish which sounds waterproof and durable for this, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice things about these is that they take so little wood, just experiment to find what you like. If you need inspiration, check catalogs and sites like etsy for others samples. Or for that matter, search my name on here, I've posted enough ;-)


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's a few shapes Sprior.
I made a bunch for a craft show. I made the holder that also held a bottle of wine. I had some plastic grapes I would put around the feet.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Here's a few shapes Sprior.
> I made a bunch for a craft show. I made the holder that also held a bottle of wine. I had some plastic grapes I would put around the feet.
> Mike Hawkins


Those are pretty cool! And I love the display you built for them.I reckon the big hole is for a bottle?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I too struggle with shapes for stoppers. I have only made a couple so far and have searched the web for insperation. I usually find something I like and then change it a bit so as to not copy anothers work. I usually wind up screwing up and it gets changed dramatically and I like it better than the shape I was going for!!

As for CA on stoppers....it depends how you polish your CA. I have used micro mesh for pen polishing but found that its very difficult to get into and polish the intricate details such as the grooves you cut on that piece. I purchased a bottle of woodturners finish for stoppers and mills but havnt tried it yet. I assume it will also need polished so I'm making a home made Beall system!!


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. Funny thing Firehawk is that I already turned a snowman shape pretty close to the one you've got, it just didn't have anything to do with being a bottle stopper.


----------



## panamint (Feb 1, 2008)

Here is a site with some basic shapes for ideas.
http://www.crwoodturner.com/bottlestoppers.pdf
Scott
http://www.facebook.com/scottswoodworks


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I was just looking at the shapes and got a mental image of someone slapping the top of a pointed stopper to push it in. Ouch!


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I din't think that there is any right or wrong shape for a stopper. When I turn stoppers I just turn to what looks good to me at the time.
Some samples:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dwillems26 said:


> Those are pretty cool! And I love the display you built for them.I reckon the big hole is for a bottle?


Correct DW. I would put a wine bottle in the display more for people to realize what they are. 

Sprior: I usually make some of the snowmen for the Christmas season. They make nice gifts.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

My bottle stoppers never start with a plan. I just find an appropriately sized chunk of wood, chuck it, and see what the wood looks like when I start to turn it. 

There is no right or wrong for bottle stopper shapes. 

I buff mine out with the Beall buffing system, which ends up with a finish coat of wax.

Here's a picture of the bottle stoppers that I made for my sister-in-law's wedding favors. She asked for 80, and I made every effort to make them all different. It was a challenge!


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the picture b00kemdano! I wish they allowed bigger pictures on this forum. I agree with you that I often start out things with nothing specific in mind and see where the wood takes me. I just need to develop some idea for what looks good to me for something like this.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Are stoppers typically turned with the end grain on the top and bottom, or do they sometimes look good cross grain? I've been assuming end grain, but never hurts to ask.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

All depends upon the piece of wood really. Just remember what direction grain is going and use the appropriate tool.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Here a new for me. I had a request to do one looking like the Seattle Space Needle. So here it is. Made from Goncalo Alves and finished with Doctors Workshop walnut finish.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't pay much attention to grain orientation with bottle stoppers. I usually just grab an appropriately sized chunk out of the scrap bin, chuck it, and go. Sometimes they might need a little extra sanding, but I think that when the grain is in an unusual orientation, it adds some flair to the piece.


----------

